# Aurora website



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone clicked in the Aurora websight lately? They apparentely have updated it and are attempting to sell stuff again in the next few months. Are they kidding!!!! Really!!Why are they wasting their time?
Steve


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA ha.

ONE.....MORE....TIME into the breach dear friends!

Interesting that they are apparently planning to compete with Altlantis with a Blackbeard kit.

Where is that 'beat a dead horse' emoticon when you need it? Oh there it is...

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait!!!!!
Mcdee

http://auroraplasticscorp.com/about_us.html

PS :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dang and its not April 1 yet


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, enlighten a guy who normally hangs out on the slot car forums. i saw this thread called "Aurora Website" in the main HobbyTalk lobby and it got my attention.

i have a little history of the slot car end of Aurora from a couple of slot-car-centered books. the names Giammarino, Shikes, and Cuomo are fairly well known to anyone who has read the Thomas Graham history of Aurora's slot cars.

i had no idea that the Giammarinos were still trying to produce stuff under the Aurora name. my guess, based on your tone, is that these guys tried before and failed spectacularly.  has it pretty much been a flop? if it's been gone over a hundred times before, i apologize and maybe you can direct me to an existing thread?

thanks in advance for any info...

--rick


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

scooke123 said:


> Are they kidding!!!! Really!!Why are they wasting their time?
> Steve


One (bizarre) possibility is that they keep the company 'going' for tax purposes in some way, and that they need to show some kind of activity every year! Otherwise, I'm as lost as you...


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

well this is very strange...I can't believe they have actually put up new info???
This might be interesting.....


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I will believe it when I see the product on the store shelves. They have been promising product since back in the 1990's right after Polar Lights came onto the scene with Aurora re-issue kits. They have yet to produce anything but empty promises.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> Can't wait!!!!!
> Mcdee
> 
> http://auroraplasticscorp.com/about_us.html
> ...


Hilarious, you click on the link for the May-June 2012 products, the first thing you see is the V.R. Convair XFY-1 "Pogo" with a Nov. 2012 release date.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Preorder??!!?* Okay yeah - I *look* that stupid, but still...


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

AND they're advertising the Aurora Blackbeard kit. Too bad for them that Atlantis is releasing that one. Wonder how long it'll be before they vanish again with no product to show for it?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> One (bizarre) possibility is that they keep the company 'going' for tax purposes in some way, and that they need to show some kind of activity every year! Otherwise, I'm as lost as you...


It looks like by updating, they are protecting their copyrighted material.

On a side note check out the photo of the prototype aurora Aluminaut sub kit...that is awesome!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I think this says it all:

"If, anyone or any company wishes to use our Copyrights, please, E-Mail or Contact 
us before using one of them. We are extremely reasonable people and would not 
refuse the use of our copyrighted material, as long as it conforms to our standard. 
The best way to ask about any Copyright Issues is to Write or Contact us, with all 
of your contact information and someone will get back to you within a few hours. 
This would be greatly appreciated and would save both you and us time, money 
and any legal action. We will prosecute Copyright Violations, but would not seek 
any monetary damages, just Recognition and Preservation of our legacy."

It seems that they are positioning themselves to collect royalties on any old Aurora Kit that is re-released by anyone. Looks like they are all about lining their own pockets through the efforts of others rather than actually producing product themselves to sell.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's not like they own any molds (Revell does) or the Aurora name (Cine Models owns that)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm excited by this line from their site *"THE LEGACY CONTINUES & WILL GROW EVEN MORE!!"*. I can't wait to buy their models again!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

So..."The Plastic A-hole Corporation" hasn't puckered up & blown away yet???

Hold your nose, the stench continues & will grow even more...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

kenlee said:


> I think this says it all:
> 
> "If, anyone or any company wishes to use our Copyrights, please, E-Mail or Contact
> us before using one of them. We are extremely reasonable people and would not
> ...


It's the only thing that makes sense, other than my old hypothesis that it's just an semi-elaborate prank (the timing of the near April 1 update is curious). But if they were actually in a position to do something like that they'd have done it long before now. 

And have no doubt they're reading these threads.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully no one is holding their breath!!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Oh for gawd sakes!!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aw crap!

Looks like I might actually have to get motivated and get the LAPCO FAQ pages done that I started the last time they crawled out of their holes.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Trevor!
Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL - They can't even spell "Copyright" correctly (look on the home page)...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> *Preorder??!!?* Okay yeah - I *look* that stupid, but still...


Yeah, I'm ordering two of each, and it says they'll be available soon.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My best guess is that they stumbled on an old warehouse somewhere recently that had a huge stash of old Aurora kits piled up in it. That is why the labeling on the boxes exactly matches the originals. Be aware though that if you buy some of them you will be getting very old yellowed packaging but actual Aurora originals. My second guess is that they will be selling them at outrageous prices since they are real Auroras and hoping for eBay type prices. Finally once they have emptied the old warehouse they will no longer be available. This way they don't have to buy machinery and production equipment, just limited by existing inventory. Aprils Fool!!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> My best guess is that they stumbled on an old warehouse somewhere recently that had a huge stash of old Aurora kits piled up in it. That is why the labeling on the boxes exactly matches the originals. Be aware though that if you buy some of them you will be getting very old yellowed packaging but actual Aurora originals. My second guess is that they will be selling them at outrageous prices since they are real Auroras and hoping for eBay type prices. Finally once they have emptied the old warehouse they will no longer be available. This way they don't have to buy machinery and production equipment, just limited by existing inventory. Aprils Fool!!!


If anyone made such a warehouse/goldmine find, there's plenty other ways these days of getting rich with it than A-corp's..._approach._


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The labeling on the box does not match the originals. The A Corp kit I had was a mish mash of a modern Revell issue of the Fokker Triplane from the reivsed 1970 mold, a modern copy of the original kit instructions (that does not match the kit parts since the mold was revised) and a new box that resembled the original but with an A Corp logo and modern copyright date.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I cant believe these guys keep popping up. Also, whats with the Geometric logo on the Aurora vampire pic?:freak:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Guys!!! Did you notice my qualifier at the end of my post???

*APRIL FOOLS!!!*


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> LOL - They can't even spell "Copyright" correctly (look on the home page)...
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Just totally out of a perverse curiosity, where is the spelling error they're making? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Frankie Boy said:


> Just totally out of a perverse curiosity, where is the spelling error they're making? I can't seem to find it.


Left side of the screen, eighth button down.

At least they didn’t spell it “copywrite.”


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Left side of the screen, eighth button down.
> 
> At least they didn’t spell it “copywrite.”


Ohhhh, I see it. I was looking for it in the text itself.
Well, I think that tells you something about this whole scam right there, in and of itself.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The labeling on the box does not match the originals. The A Corp kit I had was a mish mash of a modern Revell issue of the Fokker Triplane from the reivsed 1970 mold, a modern copy of the original kit instructions (that does not match the kit parts since the mold was revised) and a new box that resembled the original but with an A Corp logo and modern copyright date.


You actually bought and own something with the "A Corp." logo? When did you buy it, and how much did you pay?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've still got this one... got it as a gift from Chris (Auroranut)
It's got the A-corp logo and is dated 2007



Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That black Triplane is cool looking.....


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

**

Still awaiting my "pre-ordered" copy.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

tr7nut said:


> Still awaiting my "pre-ordered" copy.


You mean the one from 2000?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Whether this is a prank or not, The old AURORA is long gone. 
This revamp of the A-corp holds no interest for me. I barely can afford the new stuff coming out of Moebius, Pegasus, Atlantis and Monarch! SO, let them produce what they may, I could care less!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True! The other model companies have way more exciting products out and coming out. A-Corp has nothing fresh and affordable to offer - those WW1 plnes can be bought on Ebay at way lower prices everyday and those are the real Aurora kits!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes mine was a very generous gift from Chris too. I like it since I have the other Aurora Triplane issues. You can any of the Aurora WW1 fighter kits on eBay pretty cheaply if you are patient. A couple are somewhat scarce (the SPAD for example). Probably the most popular kit of all, the Gotha, can still be had for $30ish on a good day. The fighter planes can be had for $8 to $15 if you shop around.


----------

